
Premium Japanese Pens: What Is an Executive Pen? - pavelmark
https://unsharpen.com/premium-japanese-pens-what-is-an-executive-pen-and-which-should-you-choose/
======
qubex
I’ve been using fountain pens all my life and this kind of stuff absolutely
horrifies me. Basically they’re cheap metal ballpoints.

